# 880 acre meriwether club



## Vaughn (Mar 10, 2014)

Little Red Oak Hunting Club Has two openings for the 2016-2017 hunting season. The club is located just north of Greenville. The property and surrounding area is managed for trophy deer and turkey.The member total will be 9 for this year. We are a pin in and out club. Each member is allowed one pinned primary area that covers a 250 yard circle. We have 880 acres with a good mix of different aged timber, pine, hardwood and some cut over. There are 30 food plots planted in grains, annual and perennial clovers. Around 20 of the plots are club food plots, most with stands. We feed two to three tons of protien feed annually. The campground has no power or water but campers are welcome. There is a 125 inch minimum on bucks. Each member is allowed two bucks and two does.  Gas powered vehical and atv access is limited during hunting seasons.  We are looking for members who don't mind hard work and getting thier hands dirty.  The dues are $1700 per year.  Please send PM or email to svaughn75@tds.net if interested. 
Attached are a few bucks that have been taken


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are few from the cameras


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 28, 2014)

Two spots left


----------



## joshpetty1980 (Mar 31, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## icarus (Mar 31, 2014)

email sent..


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 1, 2014)

I know that there are some good bucks on this property as it borders my lease on 2 sides,  it's gonna be tough to beat for the price.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 1, 2014)

Looking forward to hunting this new lease. Lots of deer sign along with good local genetics. Cannot wait for October!


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Apr 1, 2014)

This is a good low pressure club with some good deer roaming the woods! Meriwether Mike welcome aboard and i look forward to meeting and hunting with you.


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 2, 2014)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Looking forward to hunting this new lease. Lots of deer sign along with good local genetics. Cannot wait for October!



I talked to Steven yesterday and he told me that you were hunting with them this year, I think you will like it. Looking forward to running into you down there!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 2, 2014)

Lets hope we get to talk while standing over a monster buck one of us just took!


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 2, 2014)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Lets hope we get to talk while standing over a monster buck one of us just took!



I like the way you think!!


----------



## spider2 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Just wondering*

If this is a trophy club why shoot them just to cut the rack off iam a little confused?


----------



## Vaughn (Apr 12, 2014)

I am sorry you are so easily confused spider man. One was capped out by a taxidermist and the other was found a few weeks after it was shot. I hope this clears it up for you.


----------



## Vaughn (May 4, 2016)

*Update need two for upcoming season*

Need two for 2016/2017 season


----------



## hutch78 (May 5, 2016)

Just sent you an email Vaughn !!


----------

